# Using DVD-ROM in another computer for installation



## mayur_digitized (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Friends

I recently bought a new Dell laptop for personal use. I want to install Office 2010 Home and Student Edition in it. I have the Office 2010 DVD but unfortunately, my laptop does not have a DVD ROM. Can I can share my DVD ROM of my desktop and use it for installation? I use Windows 7 starter edition in both my laptop and desktop. Can you advise me any other method which I can use to install Office 2010 in my laptop without DVD ROM? TIA


----------



## Rajesh345 (Sep 1, 2011)

mayur_digitized said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I recently bought a new Dell laptop for personal use. I want to install Office 2010 Home and Student Edition in it. I have the Office 2010 DVD but unfortunately, my laptop does not have a DVD ROM. Can I can share my DVD ROM of my desktop and use it for installation? I use Windows 7 starter edition in both my laptop and desktop. Can you advise me any other method which I can use to install Office 2010 in my laptop without DVD ROM? TIA




Desktop : Insert  Office DVD >  Right click Drive > Sharing>Share> Adv sharing > tick> Share this folder

Connect ur Desktop to ur Laptop directly via  CAT5/Ethernet cable 


on both Desktop and lap : go to Network > Local area connection > PC(assign a IP add  eg 10.10.10.10  ) on ur laptop    10.10.10.11  IP )


Now to go ur laptop  type "\\10.10.10.10"  on ur run window(winkey+R)

U will see   ur Desktop office installation   > installall as usual


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 1, 2011)

^^or use the Images of the softwares you want to install via USB drives.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2011)

You can easily make a bootable USB drive, if you have a 4 GB pen drive.
And no guide can be as easy and complete then this:
Install Windows 7 Or Windows 8 From USB Drive/Pen Drive

PS: I have tried it, and it works flawlessly.


----------



## mayur_digitized (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, I will try the sharing of drive option as I do not have a Pen drive.


----------



## Minion (Oct 18, 2011)

You can copy content of dvd rom to usb drive then install from that.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 18, 2011)

^^ Dude. OP did mentioned he doesn't have a pen drive. But a nice way to bump up threads!
_(sarcasm)_


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2011)

Create an ISO image of the DVD using Daemon Tools free.

Transfer it to the other other computer using your pen drive. Install Daemon Tools and "mount" that ISO image onto the virtual optical drive.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 18, 2011)

Huh! I don't understand, why are you guys ignoring this, 



mayur_digitized said:


> Thanks guys, I will try the sharing of drive
> option as *I do not have a Pen drive*.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 24, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Huh! I don't understand, why are you guys ignoring this,



then sharing via lan is the only option.


----------

